# Report: Toronto open to moving Andrea Bargnani



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> This season confirmed what we already really knew in Toronto:
> 
> You can’t build around Andrea Bargnani.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/03/28/report-toronto-open-to-moving-andrea-bargnani/


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

i hope BC hears this loud and clear and do something productive this summer (which i doubt though).


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The article we have all waited a long time to see. 

Now we get to gauge what value the league thinks he had. Should be fun (...not to mention a real wake up call for BC when he's offered DeSagana Diop)


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Send him to Indiana, seriously. They're set to have a good deal of cap space, they need a power forward(unless you really believe in Tyler Hansbrough), and they have Hibbert on the low block to slot him next to(Bargs was _never_ a center, no matter what letter he was listed next to). Toronto would do pretty well for themselves if they could get Paul George and a draft pick, or a similar package.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I still think my Ariza trade makes the most sense. New Orleans gets a replacement for David West while the Raptors save money and clear the front court for Ed Davis.

If the Bobcats are interested I would do Bargnani for Boris Diaw straight up.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargnani has more value than Diaw. 

Diaw is not what this team needs. I have no idea why you would want him.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

at this point, i think getting rid of him would be addition by subtraction. it's so awkward with him around. imo, this team has not looked like a team since he joined. the entertainment value is (has long been) shot, the community morale is shot and the team is now shot. dumping him would be a catharsis of sorts.

but i'll believe it when i see it. make no mistake, though: if this team ever built up the cajones to fire colangelo, the new gm's first move would unquestionably be to trade andrea bargnani. _unquestionably_.

it makes you sad. 

peace


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

seifer0406 said:


> I still think my Ariza trade makes the most sense. New Orleans gets a replacement for David West while the Raptors save money and clear the front court for Ed Davis.
> 
> If the Bobcats are interested I would do Bargnani for Boris Diaw straight up.


After blowing out his knee, David West won't be exercising his early termination option. With the league in control of the Hornets, they aren't going to trade their starting small forward for another power forward, making more money, when they already have David West and Carl Landry on the roster.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bogg said:


> After blowing out his knee, David West won't be exercising his early termination option. With the league in control of the Hornets, they aren't going to trade their starting small forward for another power forward, making more money, when they already have David West and Carl Landry on the roster.


If David West decides to stay you can always expand to trade to include West. West + Ariza for Bargnani and Barbosa would work, it's not really out of the question. Carl Landry is a free agent next year and he's not really suited to be a starting power forward. Ariza on the other end has been a disappointment since signing that contract with Houston.

I mean really, I know we're selling Bargnani short here but Ariza is a guy that averages 10 points a game playing 35 min a night. Even if New Orleans just releases the guy it's not that difficult to find someone to start at sf and duplicate his production.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I would take Bargnani on the Bucks, his defensive flaws and lack of rebounding can be hidden with Bogut being next to him and his shooting would be a huge plus to the worst shooting team in the league.. unfortunately i dont think the bucks have the pieces to make a play on him


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bucks make a lot of sense being so bad offensively. 

Looks to me like they might land around the 9th pick so add something to that and we could have ourselves a nice deal.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

and what we got from the bucks? Magette and who else, I doubt they would be willing to do Bargnani for Jennings.
I dont we look to get a elite SF or PG for Bargnani or a interior oriented C and a role player ala Al Horford.
I think its a must that BC parts ways with Bargs or gets a real C and slides bargs to PF, then Davis gets a full year as a back up and Amir becomes the back up full time C.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bargnani for Maggette + their first round pick works for me.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Bargnani for Maggette + their first round pick works for me.


what about maggette and larry sanders?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> what about maggette and larry sanders?


We have no use for another big. The reason why we're trading Bargnani is to clear space for Amir Johnson and Ed Davis. Looking at the draft pool there is also a high chance of us picking a big in the upcoming draft as well.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

If the Bucks can work something out where they are sending Maggette and something besides our draft pick, I'm all for it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Bogg said:


> Send him to Indiana, seriously. They're set to have a good deal of cap space, they need a power forward(unless you really believe in Tyler Hansbrough), and they have Hibbert on the low block to slot him next to(Bargs was _never_ a center, no matter what letter he was listed next to). Toronto would do pretty well for themselves if they could get Paul George and a draft pick, or a similar package.


:hano:

There is absolutely no way the Pacers would trade Paul George (who is full of potential) for Andrea Bargnani. With their cap room they can acquire a power forward in free agency. No need to get rid of their top prospect. And as a Pacers fan I truly do believe in Tyler Hansbrough. Ever since Frank Vogel took over he's been playing at a high level. Anyways I just really dont see the Raptors being able to bring in anything worth getting excited about. They would be lucky to find someone to give them expirings and draft picks. There's not many people out there who are fans of Bargnani's style of play.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> There is absolutely no way the Pacers would trade Paul George (who is full of potential) for Andrea Bargnani. With their cap room they can acquire a power forward in free agency. No need to get rid of their top prospect. And as a Pacers fan I truly do believe in Tyler Hansbrough. Ever since Frank Vogel took over he's been playing at a high level. Anyways I just really dont see the Raptors being able to bring in anything worth getting excited about. They would be lucky to find someone to give them expirings and draft picks. There's not many people out there who are fans of Bargnani's style of play.


What power forward are they going to sign? David West just blew out his knee and is now a lock to opt-in for next year. Zach Randolph is going to get his contract extension now that the Griz are making the playoffs, and Bird would never sign him anyways. The "cream of the crop" in this years free agent class is looking something like Kenyon Martin, Glen Davis, and Carl Landry, with Thad Young and Jeff Green lurking as RFA likely to be re-signed. Hansbrough's a nice enough player, but he's a Glen Davis-type, nice to have on the bench, but I don't think you truly want to be starting him if you're looking to contend.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bogg said:


> What power forward are they going to sign? David West just blew out his knee and is now a lock to opt-in for next year. Zach Randolph is going to get his contract extension now that the Griz are making the playoffs, and Bird would never sign him anyways. The "cream of the crop" in this years free agent class is looking something like Kenyon Martin, Glen Davis, and Carl Landry, with Thad Young and Jeff Green lurking as RFA likely to be re-signed. Hansbrough's a nice enough player, but he's a Glen Davis-type, nice to have on the bench, but I don't think you truly want to be starting him if you're looking to contend.


Glen Davis or Carl Landry should be just about all this team needs at the 4-spot. Most of us have George as a starter next to Granger either next year or the year after. Even Reggie Miller said that George is looking at becoming an all-star in the next 4-6 years. I'd love to have Bargnani and I think he'd play very well off Hibbert, but Paul George is a stud.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pacers Fan said:


> Glen Davis or Carl Landry should be just about all this team needs at the 4-spot. Most of us have George as a starter next to Granger either next year or the year after. Even Reggie Miller said that George is looking at becoming an all-star in the next 4-6 years. I'd love to have Bargnani and I think he'd play very well off Hibbert, but Paul George is a stud.


Well, maybe I just haven't seen enough of George then, because I had him pegged as a start-quality, but not all-star, type talent. I maintain that Bargs would be a good fit on Indiana, and is a better player than Davis, Landry, or Hansbrough. If George is completely off the table, maybe it gets blown out to firsts in the 2011 and 2013 drafts, plus maybe a 2012 second, if Toronto also eats the remainder of Posey and Dahntay Jones' deals, preserving Indiana's cap space.


----------

